# Ohio school district mulls giving teachers access to guns.



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Ohio school district mulls giving teachers access to guns | Fox News


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They do this in other states already. A teacher in the south west shot a toilet in the bathroom and she had to buy a new toilet. I think its a bad idea psychologically. It will pump up the I'm in charge and whatever I say goes. Bad behavior by those teachers. My high school had a few armed guards in the morning with .357 directing traffic. 

I do think it would be a far better idea to hire a few armed dudes rather than arm a teacher. The teacher has trained to teach and not to shoot. A dude that is hired to shoot is trained to shoot. Sound good?

I hope they are required a state approved license to handle the guns. Like an armed security guard training. 

Damnit these kids deserve better. None of this amateur hour B.S.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The teacher who elect to carry should have training. The problem for a shooter is that. He has no idea which or how many teachers are armed. Kind of like the Navy policy of not identifying which vessels have or so not have nuclear weapons. Makes things riskier for the perpetrator.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Good idea. IF - the teachers are comfortable with and knowledgeable with the weapon they carry. 

I have a great idea.. since teachers have summers off... send them to Police Academy and then they could get qualified and be auxiliary law enforcement.. pick up some extra cash in the summer... plus they have the power to arrest


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have a great idea.. since teachers have summers off... send them to Police Academy and then they could get qualified and be auxiliary law enforcement.. pick up some extra cash in the summer... plus they have the power to arrest


That IS a good idea.

What makes you think that anyone is going to pay attention to a good idea?

(that's a rhetorical question that needs no answer :-D)


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I wish we didn't live in a world where we have to think about arming our teachers_ but_ since we do then I am all for this. Only teachers that feel comfortable and have passed training.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not every teacher should be allowed a weapon, as not every person should have one. I think they should be volunteers required to get training and also go to a range a predetermined amount of time. I also think these teacher should receive extra pay for doing so.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I say the rich kids get armed guards, why not the middle and poor kids. 
If a teacher passes the criteria set forth, then why limit their right to defend themselves. 
The average concealed carry holder probably has more range time than the police. 
They are American Citizens, in good standing, they have the right, just like you do.


----------



## AnnieOakley9130 (Nov 27, 2014)

I like the second . . .


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Not every teacher should be allowed a weapon, as not every person should have one. I think they should be volunteers required to get training and also go to a range a predetermined amount of time. I also think these teacher should receive extra pay for doing so.


There has been very little difficulty with concealed carriers. Why does a teacher need more than a concealed carry permit? Nobody has to pay concealed carriers in any other occupation. I think the answer is if a teacher wants to carry, he/she should have a concealed carry permit just like anybody else.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

There are some school districts that allow teachers to carry a concealed weapon in school. Nobody is required to carry. They have to pass the same process as any other cc. On the other hand, they are not releasing the names of the 3 teachers (last I heard) who decided to do so.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

We can't trust these teachers not to sleep with our kids but we're going to trust them to make good decisions with a gun in a classroom?!
I may be for this but I would want them trained over and above your normal conceal and carry person.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Mish said:


> We can't trust these teachers not to sleep with our kids but we're going to trust them to make good decisions with a gun in a classroom?!
> I may be for this but I would want them trained over and above your normal conceal and carry person.


Actually, you do trust them not to sleep with our kids. Otherwise you're a fool to send your kids to the school they are in. A gun does not alter the fact that you have already placed your trust in them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Diver said:


> Actually, you do trust them not to sleep with our kids. Otherwise you're a fool to send your kids to the school they are in. A gun does not alter the fact that you have already placed your trust in them.


You're right. I do trust my child to go to school each day. My example was to prove that just because they're a teacher, doesn't mean their judgement is to a higher standard. I'm not ready for just any teacher on the payroll to have a concealed weapon. That I don't trust. If someone wants to take the extra responsibility of protecting the students in case of an emergency; I would like them to have the training that is needed to do it properly. I really don't think that is too much to ask for.


----------

